# Ridiculous Scramble



## MTGjumper (Jul 30, 2008)

I got one too (resulting in my new [very lucky] PB)!

R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R2 D' B' F2 U' F2 U2

For a Fridrich solve, the easiest (and quickest) solution is quite obvious. It's just very quick:

Double-X Cross: y' R2 U D' L D L (6)
F2L 3: U L' U L (4)
F2L 4: B' U2 B U2 B' U B (7)
OLL: U l' U' L U l F' L' F (9)

26 moves @ 6.47 seconds = 4.02 mps


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

i average between 25-30 and i had a 18.66 solve with this scramble, but it wasnt SO lucky, i missed something i guess 
my solve was a double x cross, then r U2 R' U' R U' r' OLL then a G perm, how was your solution?


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 30, 2008)

And you just made me get my new PB 

I mean.....Dbl x-cross AND PLL skip?!


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 30, 2008)

ooooaah... here we go again. Now everyone do the scramble, get an amazing time and stroke your ego on how good you are (but remember you actually aren't).

Line up starts below:


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

ok here i go: 

I COULDNT GET ANY SKIPS WTF IS WRONG WITH ME 
WTF CANT I F&%/+ &%/+%&+%&+ ****** ---------- %&/+%

yeah.

edit: now i had a personal best of 14.13 with it, which doesnt count i know i did it for a second time, but i figured out a way to do a triple x cross!  then the 4th pair is really easy. then a very easy oll and a z perm


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 30, 2008)

I got 15.91... With x-cross. maybe I'm holding the cube the wrong way? 
DANGIT DOUBLE X-CROSS! I CAN'T FIND YOU!!!


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2008)

WHAT?! Didn't anyone see a triple x-cross?!


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

heres my triple xcross
y' R2 U D' L U2 D L


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 30, 2008)

how are you finding these double/triple x crosses?


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

blockbuilding mostly

edit: well you can see the 1x1x2 ready there i just put it in place, then when i see the matched pair at ULB . i do a U move and i match the green white with the centerpiece and at the same time the UFL and FL.
then i do a D' move so that i can put the pair at the correct place. then i do an L move to put it at the correct place and a U2 move to put the pair which we located earlier.. then its pretty obvious.


----------



## Todd (Jul 30, 2008)

blah said:


> WHAT?! Didn't anyone see a triple x-cross?!



Thats what i aws thinking, how can you see the double cross, but not the triple? 

Too easy, too bad my cube is moving like poo at the moment.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> heres my triple xcross
> y' R2 U D' L U2 D L



Holy Moley! 

I did that and i almost crapped my pants. Hahaha.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 30, 2008)

If triple X-crosses do that to you, I don't want to be anwhere near you when you get an LL skip.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 30, 2008)

I had seen the triple x-cross when I looked at the solve again, but I'm glad I went with only the double x-cross, due to the PLL skip. =D


----------



## MistArts (Jul 30, 2008)

F perm = FAIL!


----------



## Jude (Jul 30, 2008)

heh, 12.69 normal, 26.67 OH. Both PB's, but I won't count them  I couldn't see the double x cross, only the triple one! I made the third pair by accident


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> F perm = FAIL!


Agreed! Did you do L'U2L for your third F2L?


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

with the triple xcross (y' R2 U D' L U2 D L), i did 11.38


----------



## MistArts (Jul 30, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > F perm = FAIL!
> ...



I did triple-x and got a triple-sune.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 30, 2008)

so did i, then i did R' F R B' R' F' R B for the oll(dont auf before oll) then i had a z perm


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 31, 2008)

Oops. Scrambled it wrong the first time. 18.16
I usually avg 28-29


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a sune and A perm with the triple x cross
y' R2 U D' L U2 D L
y' L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L
R' U2 R U R' U R
U2 y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
31 moves isn't as good as that 26 moves


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 31, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> ooooaah... here we go again. Now everyone do the scramble, get an amazing time and stroke your ego on how good you are (but remember you actually aren't).
> 
> Line up starts below:



I totally agree, what does threads like this one really accomplish?


----------



## Carson (Jul 31, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > ooooaah... here we go again. Now everyone do the scramble, get an amazing time and stroke your ego on how good you are (but remember you actually aren't).
> ...



Look at how people are doing the solve multiple times to find "special cases" like the triple cross... everyone knows there are "shortcuts" in this scramble and everyone is trying to find them. Maybe, just maybe, it will help someone spot one of these special cases in another scramble one day.

This certainly shouldn't be used as a bragging rights thread, it's more of a simple "informative" thread.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah... although this is definitely my PB so far (12.90; I can barely average sub-20), F-perm = FAIL


----------



## shelley (Jul 31, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> ooooaah... here we go again. Now everyone do the scramble, get an amazing time and stroke your ego on how good you are (but remember you actually aren't).
> 
> Line up starts below:



QFT. Doing a solve knowing that a scramble is "easy" and looking for skips is completely different from doing your everyday solving.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

Ridicoulous scramble. I found 
F2
U D' B
D U2 B
U' R' U R
(leaving just 2 corner 3-cycles) withing 30 seconds

And after 2 minutes I found
F2
U D' B
D U2 B
U' R' U' R
U R' U2 R
U2 R' U R U2


----------



## Malachai (Aug 1, 2008)

That was amazingly simple. Triple x-cross, easy last CE pair, didn't get any skips but simple OLL and PLL. 33 moves using Fridrich, that's insane. I normally get 45-55, my lowest ever was 39.

I don't know why I counted, but I have that habit of counting moves while I'm solving to force myself to slow down in the F2L.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 2, 2008)

I made an experiment to create really easy scrambles. Here is my first try:

D2 F2 L D L2 D2 R' D F2 D R D2 R2 F U2 R2 D L2 D B R' D R U2 D2

Method:

1; Any random scramble is fed into Cubex
2; Generate a solution for the scramble.
3; use the first 15 turns of the solution as a scramble and run it in cubex
4; apply the first 10 turns of that second solution (the pseudo, not the inverse) to the end of the first 15 turns of the first solution and you got the scramble done

I have not tried that scramble yet but it looks easy 

Edit: 4 turn XX-cross 

F2L + LL edges in 17

19 turn LL makes 36 totaly (STM), that's easy!

XX-cross: U' D F2 D
1P: L U2 L' R U' R'
2p: L U' L' U' L U L'

COLL: L' U' L U' L' U R U L U' R' ... left Sune + Niklas
AUF: U
U-PLL: R2 d' M' U2 M d' L2

HeHe, tried the pairs in the diffrent order and got to a OLL-skip in 15 (using corner control, easy case) and left a J-PLL 

Eh, sorry, it was 19 turns, forgot to count the cross.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 2, 2008)

Made another one:

B2 R' F B D U' L' F' U D2 F' L2 B D2 U D' F B' R' L' D L' U R F2

simplified the method a litte to save a step, this time I used the first 15 turns of a random scramble and then added the first 10 turns of the pseudo optimal solution to the end of it.

Clarification of what it really does: the first 15 turns scrambles the cube and the next 10 solves it partly. This leaves it in a state that is optimally solved in some 5-10 turns but the "scramble" looks compleatly random to anybody = hard cheating =)

I can make scrambles for an awsome 10(12) average if you like?

Edit: I just found my new scramble has got a "D2 U D'" passage, I can sort out scrambles that becomes like that...

I make a new one soon.

Here: D2 F L2 F2 R2 F U2 R F2 U2 B D F' R2 D' U' B R2 D' R2 U' F B R' U2

lol, it's got a 2x2x3 block in F2L and all edges oriented 

To make it a little harder one can use like a 18/7 ratio instead of the 15/10 I used here.


----------



## Erik (Aug 2, 2008)

How can you say lucky solve and PB in once sentence? IMHO it can only be with a NOT in between them. I thought we agreed on the non-written rule of keeping your best non-lucky solve as your PB?

Ah well, times change, maybe I missed something...


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2008)

As long as you say lucky PB, i think that's ok too!


----------



## Erik (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, very sharp Joey


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 3, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Ridicoulous scramble. I found
> F2
> U D' B
> D U2 B
> ...



And you can solve those by adding on R U' L' U R' U' L F D' F' U F D F' to the end, making it 24 moves (found in 1 minute)


EDIT: 

F2
U D2 F2 D B D' F2 D2
U2 B
U' R' U R
15 moves leaves a 3-cycle of corners (found in 5 minutes) 

I tried to find a canceling insertion after that one and couldn't. Even with no cancelations, it would still be 23 moves.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 4, 2008)

I did a quadruple extended cross. 
It sad me up with easy OLL, a U perm, and no AUF.


----------

